# The oldest pipe ever ?



## amrdia (Oct 5, 2010)

Well I live in a historic city its called Rosetta.
its where they found the Rosetta Stone the stone had three languages on it
and its the reason we were able to decrypt the ancient Egyptian language
well those guys from Turkey where mining in Rosetta for monuments and so
and i entered the area and found this pipe and another one that i gave a friend
am not able to define what is it made of but i found a piece of wood and a man smoking pipe on it it was stunning and awesome
i want your opinions I asked a friend it he told me that home where we found this under is Romanian
img713.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=imag0055v.jpg
greetings from Egypt


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Very interesting! Thanks for sharing and welcome to Puff.


----------



## amrdia (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks indigosmoke 
am wondering how would i get a stem for that  ?


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Cool find, thanks for sharing and welcome to Puff!


----------



## amrdia (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks Taz am happy to share my find with you all


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

The pipe appears to be Turkish, possibly 19th century. It is similar to the pipes made in Tophane, but most of those made in Tophane were of red clay. However clay pipes were made in many locations in Turkey. Considering the small size of the pipe it could welll be a hashish pipe rather than a tobacco pipe. If you search Tophane clay pipes you probably could find pictures of similar ones.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I would suggest you show your pipe to a curator who specializes in Ottoman artifacts. The Egyptian museum in Cairo has a large collection of Ottoman artifacts.


----------

